# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngày tận thế giữa thánh địa Maya - Du lịch Mexico

## hangnt

*Bạn sẽ ở đâu vào ngày tận thế? Nếu bạn tin vào "Ngày khải huyền" 21/12/2012, vốn là ngày mà thế giới tin rằng Trái đất sẽ đi đến diệt vong, thì đích thị những di tích cổ Maya sẽ là nơi đáng đồng tiền bát gạo để bạn tận hưởng những ngày cuối cùng.*



Kim tự tháp Chichen Itza tại Mexico là một trong những điểm tham quan đông đúc nhất trong hành trình khám phá nền văn minh Maya tại Nam Mỹ.
"Năm của Maya" là khẩu hiệu mà nhiều nước như Mexico, Belize, El Salvador, Guatemala và Honduras (những vùng đất từng ghi dấu nền văn minh Maya) đưa ra nhằm thu hút khách du lịch, những ai đang lo sợ ngày tận thế đến gần và muốn tận hưởng cuộc sống thật nhanh trước khi nó kết thúc.

Ngành du lịch Mexico thậm chí còn kì vọng sẽ có đến 52 triệu người đổ xô đến đất nước trong năm nay, sau khi quốc gia này tiến hành hẳn một chiến dịch du lịch có tên "Mundo Maya 2012" (Thế giới của người Maya 2012).



Những di tích cổ của người Maya đang ngày càng trở nên "hot" hơn trong năm nay, khi nhân loại lo lắng về một thảm họa diệt vong.
Dù trọng tâm của chiến dịch chỉ tập trung vào việc khiến du khách tò mò hơn về nền văn hóa của người Maya, người Mexico vẫn đưa ra một khẩu hiệu hết sức ranh mãnh "Quá trình đếm ngược đã bắt đầu. "

Trong khi đó, khẩu hiệu của ngành du lịch Belize thì có vẻ lạc quan hơn " Bạn sẽ ở đâu khi thế giới bắt đầu lại một lần nữa?"

Bởi theo các học giả, người Maya không hề tin rằng thế giới sẽ đi đến diệt vong vào ngày 21/12/2012 như mọi người đồn đại. Họ chỉ đơn giản cho rằng khi đó thế giới sẽ bước sang một trang mới, và bắt đầu lại lần nữa



Liệu kết thúc chu kỳ thứ 13 của bộ lịch Maya có phải kết thúc của thế giới?
Ngày Đông Chí 21/12/2012 đánh dấu sự kết thúc của Bak'tun (chu kỳ) thứ 13 trong lịch của người Maya. Một Bak'tun kéo dài trên dưới 400 năm, nhưng Bak'tun thứ 13 đặc biệt hơn cả vì nó là chu kì cuối cùng trong bộ lịch dài đến 5,123 năm. Do đó, các học giả đều cho rằng sau ngày này, bộ lịch sẽ bắt đầu lại với năm thứ nhất.

"Cũng y như là tờ lịch trên tường nhà bếp của bạn sẽ không chấm dứt sự tồn tại của nó sau ngày 31/12, lịch của người Maya cũng không chấm dứt sự tồn tại sau ngày 21/12/2012. Các chuyên viên NASA thường xuyên phải gỉai thích đi giải thích lại cho độc giả như thế trên website của mình. NASA thậm chí còn "đánh bạo" hứa hẹn rằng " Sẽ không có gì xấu xảy ra với Trái Đất trong năm 2012."



Kim tự tháp Uxmal, Mexico với lối kiến trúc khá độc đáo và khác hẳn so với với các kim tự tháp khác của người Maya.
Trong lúc nhân loại bán tín bán nghi về cái gọi là ngày tận thế, thì các công ty lữ hành và khách sạn đã tha hồ hốt bạc nhờ ngày này bằng việc tung ra vô số các loại tour du lịch. Một trong số đó là tour du lịch có tên "Maya End of World" ngốn của du khách khoảng 1.850 USD cho một lịch trình bảy đêm. Mua tour này, khách du lịch sẽ được ăn tối với một gia đình người Maya đích thực, viếng thăm một thác nước bí mật nằm trong khu vực sinh sống của người Maya, cũng như không quên hứa hẹn sẽ có một "món quà Maya đặc biệt".



Khu vực khảo cổ Palenque, Mexico, nơi tồn tại nhiều ngôi mộ của người Maya có niên đại đến 1.500 năm.
Trong các hoạt động ăn theo "ngày tận thế", ở Mexico, người ta còn quyết định tổ chức một lễ cưới tập thể vào ngày 12/12/2012 trên bán đảo Yucatan. Những ai muốn ghi dấu sự kiện trọng đại của cuộc đời và một ngày đẹp như thế này có thể tham gia. Dĩ nhiên, với người tin vào kết thúc của thế giới trong năm nay, ít ra cũng có chín ngày để tận hưởng cuộc sống gia đình với một ai đó.



Khách du lịch có thể tận hưởng "ngày cuối cùng của thế giới" ngay giữa những di tích khổng lồ của người Maya cổ.
Vào các ngày cuối tháng 6, 9 và 12, khoảng 100 du khách may mắn còn được cắm trại ở Caracol, khu di tích Maya rộng nhất tại Belize, tham gia vào buổi lễ lửa được tiến hành bởi các pháp sư người Maya. Hoặc họ cũng có thể tham gia vào một tour du lịch đến các vùng đất quan trọng nhất của người Maya với nhà khảo cổ học nổi tiếng người Belize, tiến sỹ Jaime Awe, với giá chỉ 150 USD.

Cuối cùng thì, tin hay không tin vào ngày tận thế, bạn cũng có quãng thời gian tuyệt vời vào những ngày cuối cùng, hay đầu tiên của một thời kì mới, giữa những thánh địa thiêng liêng nhất của người Maya.

_Đinh Hằng
(Theo Yahoo! Travel)_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn lại tưởng Ai Cập hehe
Văn hóa mexico cũng rất biệt

----------

